# wanted: R33 GTR gauge cluster



## Mofa (Jan 4, 2017)

Needs to have working rev and speedometer.
Preferably, one that hasn't been converted to mph.

Unsure, if there's any, but i do NOT want one that came with an automatic transmission.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have stock available


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

I have one, just tested and fully working


----------

